# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور صور غرائب :  10 طائرات دون طيار ستغير شكل الحياة " صور "

## salihmob

*(CNN)--  من رعي الأغنام إلى الريّ مرورا بخدمات التوصيل والنقل والسياحة، يعد  الجيل الجديد من الطائرات بدون طيار، سيئة الذكر حتى الساعة بسبب مهامها العسكرية  بتغيير شكل الكثير من أوجه حياتنا. أكثر تلك الأوجه رفاهية هي عمليات  التصوير السينمائي والتلفزيوني حيث أنّ من المتوقع أن تعوض الكثير من  المصورين المحترفين.*  شركة  ماترنيت الأمريكية نجحت في وضع أسس تطبيق جديد يسمح بتشكيل شبكة طائرات  دون طيار تكون قادرة على تنسيق جهودها لنقل الأغراض والمساعدات في المناطق  الصعبة جغرافيا والتي تفتقر إلى بنية تحتية ملائمة ومن أبرز المنظمات التي  تعمل على ذلك مؤسسة بيل وميلاندا التي تأمل أن يساعدها التطبيق على نقل  شحنات الجرعات والتلاقيح إلى المناطق المستهدفة.  في بيرو يستخدم علماء الآثار طائرات صغيرة دون طيار لمراقبة والكشف عن المواقع التاريخية وحمايتها من التدمير والعبث بها.   شركة كيوشو اليابانية طوّرت طائرة دون طيار تعمل بالأشعة يمكنها أن تنقل الرسائل الضوئية خلال الطيران.  نوع جديد من الطائرات دون طيار صغيرة الحجم تقوم بدور الدليل السياحي لطلبة هارفارد وسط حديقتها الشاسعة ومختبراتها.  "أوفيل" قطّ طائر دون طيار، نجح في تطويره مصمم ألماني يدعى بيرت يانسن. ويتم التحكم في القط عن بعد.  شركة  دويتشه تليكوم ترغب في حماية أسلاك النحاس التي باتت في جميع دول العالم  هدفا للصوص بفعل غلاء أسعارها الصاروخي. لذلك فقد كلفت شركة طائرات بدون  طيار بتمكينها من عدد منها يكون قادرا على الحماية والمراقبة على حد سواء.  شركة دومينوز للبيتزا تجري التجارب النهائية على نزام توصيل يسمى "دومينوكوبتر" تقوم بواسطته طائرات بإيصال الطلبيات إلى أصحابها.(شاهد الفيديو).  الطائرات  بدون طيار تبدو في بعض المرات أكثر مرونة من البشر أنفسهم وهو ما يجعل  منها وسيلة فعالة للتفتيش وعمليات البحث. وتتم برمجة بعض منها حتى تنسق  معلوماتها وجهودها مع بعضها البعض خلال المهمات الأمنية. ولذلك فإنّ شرطة  لوس أنجلوس تتدرب حاليا على استخدامها في المهمات التي تستدعي التفتيش بوصة  ببوصة.(أيضا أجهزة ومعدات متطورة لحماية الألعاب الأولمبية).   
قريبا  سيكون جزء مهم من أعمال الزراعة موكولا إلى طائرات بدون طيار مثل استبدال  الكلاب بها عند رعي الأغنام وكذلك لاكتشاف المساحات الزراعية التي تعاني من  الجفاف أكثر من غيرها. كما أنّ شركة فرنسية توصلت إلى صنع طائرة دون طيار  قادرة على قياس معدل الماء وأيضا نسب المبيدات الحشرية التي تحتاجها  النباتات.

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

